
The Long, Unhappy History of Working from Home - bmahmood
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/29/technology/working-from-home-failure.html
======
JMTQp8lwXL
It should be noted there are many vested interests in setting this narrative
(among them, commercial real estate owners, the management class of
businesses), and two or three instances of failures to migrate to WFH do not
imply the idea is universally DOA.

~~~
happytiger
Great comment and well put.

